# old homelite woes



## jaybird62 (Sep 28, 2006)

this is a homelite by textron,e-z automatic type:10104 ser.#93380371. i need to find a grommet that goes into the fuel tank that the main fuel line goes through. any info would be appreciated. thanks :wave:


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

check ebay, http://www.jackssmallengines.com/chainparthom.cfm or google "homelite"


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

The part number is 68046. Here are some:
http://edgeandengine.com/store/7804b/categories.php?cPath=2_4&pID=183


----------

